# Dog Scouts of America?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Are there any Vizsla Dog Scouts on this forum? I was just looking over the handbook and certification checklist and it looks fun... though more rigorous than the CGC test I think. There is a group that meets in Maine about 45 minutes from my home. There are lots of badges we could work toward, so I am thinking this might be a fun/challenging thing to do.


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

Did you ever join the Dog Scouts? I have never heard of it, but it looks great! My son would love to do this with his new dog, since he is a Cub Scout himself!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Kiki! We have gone on a couple hikes with our local Dog Scouts group but we haven't done much else with them yet. I think they get more active in the summer. I found out that the people in our group don't really work toward all the badges b/c they are kind of expensive to purchase once you actually earn one, but that was the part I was most excited about! I might just use their instructions as a guideline to do my own training for the badges myself, just as something fun to do! Let me know if you get involved... it sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

I'll have to check it out further! Good luck!


----------

